# Hiren's Boot CD - How To Update Virus Definitions?



## mmcompute

I am using Hiren's Boot CD 10.0 to clean my PC. Hiren's has Spybot installed on it but I can't seem to update the definitions. I have a wired internet connection available but selecting, "Search For Updates" in SpyBot does not work. Do I manually download the latest definitions? If so, where do I save them so that SpyBot can use them?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek

Why not just down load from the source?

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/home/index.html

It may help with clean up, maybe not.

BG


----------



## mmcompute

Let me clarify...I have used SpyBot for a few years and update the definitions on a regular basis. However, Hiren's Boot CD (as you probably know) doesn't use the computer's installed OS...it has it's own "Mini XP". So this is what happens...I 


I boot up the Hiren's boot CD
Launch the "Mini XP" environment.
Connect to my network
Launch Spybot
Click "Search for Updates"
Nothing happens....no updates.

I was thinking my problem is that I'm not operating from the installed OS of the machine and everything is in RAM. I was thinking I could manually download the latest updates to a USB then direct SpyBot to them somehow. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Basementgeek

I don't see how the Hirman CD could possible contain every thing it says it has one one CD. I have never heard of it, which means nothing, let alone use it.

I do question the "Mini XP", not sure there is one, that is legit.

Are you saying that this PC can not connect to the internet using your installed operating system?

BG


----------



## phattech

I know what you are talking about. 

For the others who dont know, Hires is a very popular boot cd with many utilities on it, Mini XP is a Windows PE build, similar to a "Live Windows" disk, or a BART PE build

I too am looking at how to update the definitions... for both the anti virus, and the spybot


----------



## phattech

ah... looky here.. http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/


----------



## BoT

i would try a usb stick or the ram drive that hiren's creates. also most programs and there updates, dev's, etc are update with every new version of hiren's that comes out and he releases them about every 6 month or so. 
so they are not the latest and greatest but they are fairly up to date. 
so unless you are in fear of a zero day attack, you should be fine with whats on it.

also, as mentioned you could go out of your way and create a bart pe and you could import spybot with the latest edition, but thats a bit more footwork


----------



## mmcompute

Yes...what Phattech said. That's what I'm using. I've run SpyBot and Kaspersky already via the Boot CD and found many malwares and viruses but I can't seem to get the "Total Security" malware to go away. I've started another thread on how to remove "Total Security" and I'm attempting to follow the forum rules by running dds and GMER but "Total Security" prevents either of those from running. That's why I'm using the Boot Disc - so "Total Security" can't interfere buy DDS and GMER won't run in the Mini XP environment. Confused...


----------



## Glaswegian

@mmcompute

If dds and Gmer will not run then mention that in your other thread, but *do not try and do anything else* until you have been advised by an analyst. There are tools we can use, and ways of using them, so you won't need to use Hiren's boot CD.


----------



## Cucscspr

Glaswegian said:


> @mmcompute
> 
> If dds and Gmer will not run then mention that in your other thread, but *do not try and do anything else* until you have been advised by an analyst. There are tools we can use, and ways of using them, so you won't need to use Hiren's boot CD.


Hiren's Boot CD is one of the best tools out there for admins, almost the same level of sysinternals I'd say. You can do image backups and bare metal restores, partitioning, virus removal, partition mounting, diagnostics, XP Recovery environment, NT Password recovery, drop to dos and run any utility, NTFS tools, among 1000 other things. Just because you don't know what it is and are affraid of it, or don't understand it, doesn't mean it's not useful. *The world is round, not flat my friend.*



mmcompute said:


> I am using Hiren's Boot CD 10.0 to clean my PC. Hiren's has Spybot installed on it but I can't seem to update the definitions. I have a wired internet connection available but selecting, "Search For Updates" in SpyBot does not work. Do I manually download the latest definitions? If so, where do I save them so that SpyBot can use them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Have you tried enabling network access first? Many people do not realize that you have to click on the network icon and enable the DHCP client. Putting it on a flash drive works very well, as the updates are persistant. If it's on a CD then the updates will only be temporary on the ramdisk. There are instructions on his site on how to prepare the flash drive. You can also just send Hiren an email, he is very helpful and usually gets back to you in 2 days. I remember sending him an email about loading the cdrom drivers in a vm (had to run cd2.bat) back in the day, he was very helpful. The man is a genius. Period.

It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up.

HBCD


----------



## Glaswegian

Cucscspr said:


> Hiren's Boot CD is one of the best tools out there for admins, almost the same level of sysinternals I'd say. You can do image backups and bare metal restores, partitioning, virus removal, partition mounting, diagnostics, XP Recovery environment, NT Password recovery, drop to dos and run any utility, NTFS tools, among 1000 other things. Just because you don't know what it is and are affraid of it, or don't understand it, doesn't mean it's not useful. *The world is round, not flat my friend.*


You obviously did not read mmcompute's post - he has been following *our* instructions because he is seeking assistance *here*. Our instructions do *not* ask users to run Hiren's. I've nothing against it - I know what it does and what it can be used to do. Please do not make make accusations that you cannot substantiate. Hiren's does not include the specialist tools that we have at our disposal. Any attempts to clean a system without knowing the infection could leave the user with a doorstop.


----------

